# OTA gone - 80 people coming to SuperBowl - help!!



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

I have had excellent reception on 12 OTA stations for years here in the Philadelphia area (central NJ).

On Saturday, suddenly, I lost all the OTA stations at once. I couldn't scan for stations or get any signal at all on the Add DTV screen on any station.

I tried smart card and power cord reboots. I then checked the antenna - I took a DISH 6000 unit I have and hooked it up to the antenna input - it worked perfectly.

I tried deleting all the OTA stations on the 921, but I then was unable to add any back. The scan DTV was completely non-functional.

As my title indicates, I have 80 people coming over on Sunday and they are expecting FOX HD for the SuperBowl. I called DISH and they offered no troubleshooting suggestions whatsoever - they said it should be replaced but I would have to wait for their 921 people to call me back, whenever that will be! "This is our procedure." No matter that the delay will mean the new receiver reaches me too late for Sunday.

Anyway, has anyone seen this? Any suggestions that might work? I really am in big trouble and it is obvious that DISH is not coming to the rescue.

Dish 921
L211HECD-N
Boot 120B
Flash F051
SW64


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

alpika, 

Email me this, along with phone number contact information where you can be reached tomorrow. I may be able to get you a replacement shipped out so that you'll get it on Friday. Sounds to me like your OTA module died, and that you're 921 will need to be replaced. I will also need your receiver CAID, smartcard ID number, and the troubleshooting that you've done. Get this to me early enough in the day, and we may be able to make this work. I have a little bit of pull with the 921 team... 

Email, not PM. Just need to make that clear.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

If you have a monitor (TV) with a built-in HD tuner you can disconect the cable from the 921 and connect it directly to the TV. I have a splitter and the picture coming directly through the TVs tuner is much crisper than the picture coming through the 921. I use the TV tuner whenever I want to watch the crisper picture and don't need to do any trick play functions.


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

So why not use the 6000?


----------



## 4darnall (Jul 9, 2004)

I had the same thing happen, but I found out the coax had unscrewed and come off the antenna at the top of the mast because of the action of the roter  Needless to say I was glad that's all it was. Hope yours is OK.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

rjruby said:


> So why not use the 6000?


I'm not aware of the 6000. I thought the 921 was the first HD DVR made?


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

rjruby said:


> So why not use the 6000?


Maybe he wants to record any "wardrobe malfunctions".


----------



## cschlik (Jan 27, 2003)

Lol!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

lujan said:


> I'm not aware of the 6000. I thought the 921 was the first HD DVR made?


 The 6000 is not a PVR, but is is an HD OTA tuner. Since the originator stated that he connected the antenna to his 6000 and got a signal off the antenna, that rules out a bad connection at the antenna.

As Mark suggested, the OTA module on the 921 may be toast. THe 6000 will work for the party, as long as they don;t need the "trick play" features.


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

The 6000 alone won't work for the party because it is being used to supply signal to the plasma TV in my family room. That seats about 35.

The dedicated home theater upstairs seats the rest - except for the people who come for the food. The home theater is a big attraction, though some people prefer to watch on the plasma where the lights stay on and the food is nearby.

Anyway, I need both. This is a yearly tradition, and my guests have been here before. They will be very disappointed if the theater is closed.

By the way, Mark has been an enormous help in contacting Echostar for me. I am hopeful.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Good luck getting the repacement on time.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

alipka said:


> The 6000 alone won't work for the party because it is being used to supply signal to the plasma TV in my family room. That seats about 35.
> 
> The dedicated home theater upstairs seats the rest - except for the people who come for the food. The home theater is a big attraction, though some people prefer to watch on the plasma where the lights stay on and the food is nearby.


I don't know where you live but I, and I'm sure a bunch of us using these threads, would like to come and watch the Super Bowl at you theater!!!!!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jul 15, 2004)

If you'd been really smart, you'd have posted your exact location in the hopes a 921 owner would volunteer to bring his unit over in return for all the food and drinks he could scarf.



alipka said:


> I have had excellent reception on 12 OTA stations for years here in the Philadelphia area (central NJ).
> 
> On Saturday, suddenly, I lost all the OTA stations at once. I couldn't scan for stations or get any signal at all on the Add DTV screen on any station.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Run to Costco and pick up a replacment, return after the game. Its just too late and bad timing to hope that Dish could get you a replacement in time.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No it's not, Cyclone.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Seems to me that anyone who could afford a plasma AND a "dedicated" home theatre room could easily afford to simply go out and buy a replacement 921. (they are only $549 now after all).
Factor in the fact that you are EASILY spending 10 times that amount of money on food alone for 80 people, and I really don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

Look, I'm sorry I mentioned the theater. Let's just say that I have no desire or capacity to drop $550 for no good reason. We give one big party a year and this is it. I don't go throwing money around. The theater is my one big indulgence, and as such, I would feel just awful if it was out for this big event.

Fortunately, with Mark's help, I hope to solve the problem.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

alipka said:


> I have had excellent reception on 12 OTA stations for years here in the Philadelphia area (central NJ).
> 
> 
> > Let's ask the important question here. Are you and your guests Eagles fans? I know up in central Jersey you start getteing into Giants territory. If you are indeed Eagles fans, this would rate as a full fledged catastrophy if not corrected. :lol: Good luck and "GO EAGLES".


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

re: Eagles fans

Let's just say that there will be a substantial number of Eagles fans at the party.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

lionsrule said:


> Seems to me that anyone who could afford a plasma AND a "dedicated" home theatre room could easily afford to simply go out and buy a replacement 921. (they are only $549 now after all).
> Factor in the fact that you are EASILY spending 10 times that amount of money on food alone for 80 people, and I really don't see what the big deal is.


I hate to read things like that. The suggestion that someone that puts some money toward things that they want in life must have tons of expendable cash is just rude. You have no idea of his financial situation, how long he may have saved for his setup, and other such circumstances.

- John...


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks, jgoggan. I was starting to feel very uncomfortable.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

jgoggan said:


> I hate to read things like that. The suggestion that someone that puts some money toward things that they want in life must have tons of expendable cash is just rude. You have no idea of his financial situation, how long he may have saved for his setup, and other such circumstances.
> 
> - John...


He must be a Lib :lol:


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

Worst case senario goto bestbuy get an ota tuner and return it monday. You may even find an open box this time of year. If you do it might be in the $100-$150 range and may pay to keep around as a backup plan.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It's disappointing to see that some of the people posting here have no ethics. Too bad.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Its hard to feel scolded with your laughing smiley in your signature. Still I concede your point. Buying with the intent to return is wrong.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I was in Radio Shack yesterday, and they are now carrying an OTA tuner for $250. You could pick up one of those and keep it around as a backup. 

-Chris


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

alipka has been taken care of and is back up and running in time for his party.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> alipka has been taken care of and is back up and running in time for his party.


A couple of weeks ago the satellite tuner in my 921 failed after 4 months. With Mark's help putting me in touch with 921 support, I had another
receiver within two days with Dish paying the shipping both ways. I would
like to thank Mark and give Dish support credit for good service in this
area.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> alipka has been taken care of and is back up and running in time for his party.


Sweet. Impressive!

- John...


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

And it was a great party!

Thanks again, Mark!


----------

